# Chocolate ripple coffee cake



## Angela (Mar 13, 2010)

My first attempt at soap cake,  I saw all the beautiful cakes you all have made and thought I'd give it a try.

Chocolate ripple coffee cake




This was also my first attempt at whipped soap





Thanks for looking,
Angela


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2010)

Spectacular job.  I would never know that either are soap.

I bet your family are in awe of these!

A big congratulations.

Have a fabulous day,

April


----------



## Angela (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks April, you were one of my inspirations with your molasis cake, that was awesome...


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Angela. 

So kind.

Regards,


April


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow!  Great job.  They are making me hungry.


----------



## SoapyMom (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great!! Congrats!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 13, 2010)

Gorgeous !!!

I only make whipped soap now, but I have 10 thumbs when it comes to piping bags. Your cupcakes are beautiful.


----------



## Angela (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, they were fun to make!    MagiaDellaLuna why do you only make whipped soap?  Besides using it for decorating what do you like about it?


----------



## ewenique (Mar 13, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## mandalee73 (Mar 13, 2010)

oh YUM! they look delicious! oops umm...they look beautiful lol


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Lovely!
Your whipped soap is very nice too! Nizzy would be very proud!
You should shoot him a pic of your soaps, he'd get a real kick out of that!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 14, 2010)

Spectacular looking soaps.  Well done.  :wink:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 14, 2010)

Angela said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, they were fun to make!    MagiaDellaLuna why do you only make whipped soap?  Besides using it for decorating what do you like about it?



I make the entire logs from whipped soap, never use it for decorating (Piping bag challenged 

The fact that it floats is an interesting selling point and I also find that it cures faster than soap using the same recipe but other methods like HP or CP.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow those look delish!


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 16, 2010)

That looks so yummy i want to eat it! Amazing Job!! 
That is Flawless 
And the whipped soaps are super pretty


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW Angela that cake is amazing guess you have done April proud with that one!!!!!!! I love to find pics of Aprils cake soaps posted


----------



## Angela (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words.  I cut the cake today, very happy with the inside as well.  Thanks again for looking


----------



## mandie (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## April (Mar 18, 2010)

Bravo.  I heart it.

Great picture also.  

Big cheers to you.

April


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2010)

I love the soap cake but really love your cupcakes!  That is something I am trying to tackle right now.  I just can't keep the fluf in the frosting after adding the fragrance.  So on my last batch I Just fragranced the cupcake part and left the icing part alone and it was much better! 

Now if I can only learn some piping techniques...off to youtube!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you cut your cake, yet?  If so please post a pic!  I would love to see it!


----------



## Angela (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks again everyone.  agriffin I did post a pic of the cut cake yesterday, it seems sometimes the link is   broken, but if you go out and come back again it works.  I did not add fragrance to my whipped soap, just the cupcake itself and they smell great.  Good luck with your piping techniques...get a good piping bag, makes all the difference.


----------

